# Steelseries Arctis 7 Headphones I am not getting any sound when playing games



## Pilot_Riaz (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi,

I have the Steelseries Arctis 7 Headphones.  I am getting sound from the headphones when i watch movies using a video player software and from the browser when watching e.g. YouTube.
I am not getting any sound when I play games e.g. when games from Steam or from my desktop.
What could be wrong?

In Sound devices there is a Steelseries Arctis 7 chat and this is set as default device.  I click test and I hear sound.
There is also Steelseries Arctis  7 Game and this is enabled.
There is Realtek High Definition Audio and this is disabled.
There is Nvidia High Definition Audio and this is disabled.  There are 3 of these displayed and they are disabled.
I'm not sure where this has come from.  Is it from the Graphics Card.  I have the GeForce 1060

Can anyone help, why is the sound not working when I play games?  It works when I watch movies and YouTube. 

Thanks, Riaz


----------



## R00kie (Oct 3, 2017)

You should have the 'Game' one as your main sound device, the 'Chat' one is usually used in the voice comm apps such as Discord or Teamspeak to single out devices for either streaming, separate volume control, or recording.


----------



## Pilot_Riaz (Oct 3, 2017)

I have set the 'Game' device as my default device and I set the 'Chat' device as default communications device.  Still no sound when I play games.  Sound working in YouTube
I have also tried disable the 'Chat' device and leave the 'Game' device as default.  Still no sound and no sound in YouTube.  
This is strange.  I am thinking of returning the headset.


----------



## mad1394 (Oct 3, 2017)

The headphones have a control on the opposite earcup from volume which controls the ingame sound in relation to the voice chat. Have you tried messing around with it to make sure its not set to minimum from there?


----------



## Pilot_Riaz (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes I have it working now.  It was the volume control on the ear cup.  So 1 is for the chat and the other is for the game then.  Superb, Thank you for your help.


----------



## FYFI13 (Oct 3, 2017)

How so you like these headphones? Happy with sound quality?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 22, 2017)

I have the Steelseries Arctis 5 and love them. Great headset.


----------

